# new to breeding!



## 12lawliet12 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi there! I'm a beginner breeder located in northern Florida. I've got 2 does and one buck, and my first litter is due any day now! I'm working on getting long haired satins. My first doe, Lunetta, is a broken satin agouti, and my other doe, Solaris, is a long haired broken agouti. My buck is a satin broken grey. His name is Artemis. Eventually I want to have a strain of extremely long haired satins. I'm looking for another long haired doe at the moment.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm heading to Orlando next month. Word is there are good Florida breeders but they're not necessarily active online. Keep an eye out!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  Like the mice names. 
There are definitely breeders in FL, finding them is interesting. Most are not online about mice, or even online at all.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

hello, welcome!


----------

